# Substrate or water column



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Do we already have thread that identifies plant on their feeding style (_*SUBSTRATE*_ or *WATER COLUMN* feeder). Please list plants on their common name and scientific name, then feeding habit. AS I am a newbie on planted tank there is nothing I can share. If some one can do this by alphabetical order it is nice . My intention is to educate newbie like me to pinpoint plants requirement when it come to feeding so there are no time ,efforts and bucks$$ spent for nothing.If there is already existing one please delete my thread. Thanks

1.
2.
3.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong.

In general plants can adapt to both. 
With the exception of the Echinodorus (swords) and Cryptocoryne genus (and a few rare ones such as Eriocaulon sp.). Maybe Aponogetons too...

The aforementioned are heavy root feeders and will thrive (keyword) with substrate supplement. The runner-sending species such as E. Tenellus don't apply.

Other than that, plants should adapt to both.
This is where the substrate setup comes into place. If you choose to use inert gravel, then liquid fertilizers must be added.
On the other hand, if some type of soil is chosen, then the plants will obtain more nutrients from the substrate. But that's not to say liquid ferts aren't required.

Take into consideration, though, that everything is relative. One could place substrate fertilizer under the gravel and/or mix gravel with bottom ferts in combination with a liquid fertilization regime. In general, whatever works for you is the best way to do it. 

It's not sensible to list out all plants as they usually go by genus; not to mention there are hundreds of plants in this hobby. Each genus has pretty similar characteristics among the species. Hope this answers some of your concerns.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

"In general plants can adapt to both. 
With the exception of the Echinodorus (swords) and Cryptocoryne genus (and a few rare ones such as Eriocaulon sp.). Maybe Aponogetons too..."

I'm not an expert but that is my understanding and for that matter what I have seen in practice. My Sunset Hygrophilia looks like it would prefer root feeding too as it is sending out roots all over the place. Looks totally bizarre compared to the other ones I have seen.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Both my crypts and my Erios are doing great with only water column fertilization.

Swords, crypts, and aponogeton are big root feeders. But I don't think I've ever heard of anyone having problems related to a lack of specifically substrate fertilization. 

It may be more relevant for some rare and fussy species, I couldn't say.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought it was weird too. It planted in flourite too. Like I say I had to chop it pretty bad and it really didn't start to make a come back till I added Flourish tabs. Maybe I should call this "spookey weirdness" too. (it's really just another way of me say "I dunno" lol.)


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

So there really specific care for different plants, that is what I'm pointing out here I dont want just to damped fertz now and then expecting miracle to happened . If there are species that needs root feeding give it and for water column give it too. But the things are which one, again I'm back to square one.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what you are saying here. In a guess you are talking about the differing ways that plants absorb the bulk of their nutrients. From what I have understood is it not that largely they get their nutrients from both the water column and the substrate. Some have a tendency for one or the other and a few actually need one or the other. What I read is that by supplying a well fertilized substrate one decreases the amount of ferts needed to be put into the water column. This allows less "stray" ferts to be picked up by other organisms which we possibly prefer not to have exist in our aquariums. One of those being Black Beard Algae. If they aren't being fed they aren't inclined to grow.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If you aren't driving growth by strong lighting, many plants will grow well just on nutrients released by the fish. Mulm settles into the gravel and provides material for root feeding, and any solubles can be absorbed from the water column. Most of my tanks have 1-2 watts/gallon and I don't fertilize except for a bit of iron once or twice a year when I notice a need for it.

I don't fertilize my house plants, either, except to water them with aquarium water some times.

If you're going for a high tech tank with intense light and light-demanding plants, fertilizing to get good growth without algae problems is more challenging.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Then bottom lines are either root feeder or column feeder both can be fertilize by root fertilizer simply because root tablet will melt and mixes to water column for water column feeder to take . And water column fertilizer is as useful to root feeders. Do I confuse you guys......


----------

